# Villager House Exterior Glitch



## cloudynebula (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello I wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this glitch?

I recently invited Purrl to move in via the campsite and kicked out Bitty. Purrl has successfully moved in but her house's exterior is still Bitty's.



(What her house looks like on my island.)


(What it's supposed to look like. Pic taken at a friend's island who also has Purrl.)

Purrl showed up and was invited on 3/4.

I did not play on the date after Bitty moved out and when the lot should be empty but marked as "SOLD", 3/5.

Played again on 3/6 and Purrl had moved in.

As of now, other than the exterior being diffrent, she seems to be acting normally. And interestingly her interior matched what it should be and is not Bitty's


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

This isnt a new glitch. 

Sometimes the exterior just stays the same. Its been a glitch since release I think.


----------



## cloudynebula (Apr 27, 2020)

Good to know thank you! I never heard of anyone else experiencing it so I was unsure!

It's strange that Nintendo hasn't fixed this yet tho. And I wonder what causes it since I have had other campers move in completely fine.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 27, 2020)

This isn't a new glitch, but I didn't know this could happen without time-travelling (during the process of moving)!


----------



## cloudynebula (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep someone else let me know it's a know glitch but now I'm trying to figure out how it happened!

I think I may have left the game "on" for the day I didn't play but I'm not 100% sure. (saved and quit but did not close the game on the switch menu when I put my system in sleep mode)

I saw Bitty's house still there on the title screen when I reopened the game and got scared lmao


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah, this happened with Midge when I moved Soleil out with an amiibo, Midge moved right into Soliel's house, no changes to the outside, just the inside.


----------



## cloudynebula (Apr 27, 2020)

Good to know! In the end I guess it works out because I like Bitty's exterior more than Purrl's lmao


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 27, 2020)

Purrl's exterior will be messed up but I think their interior should match with what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 27, 2020)

nintendo prob doesn't know about it they been good at the bugs fixes so far


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

I wonder if they end up do fixing this glitch they fix the current exteriors that are glitched.


----------



## cloudynebula (Apr 27, 2020)

I worry though about what a bug fix will mean for people who have these glitched houses... Will Nintendo just quietly patch it so villagers' houses are reset or will the people with these glitched villagers end up losing them?


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 27, 2020)

cloudynebula said:


> I worry though about what a bug fix will mean for people who have these glitched houses... Will Nintendo just quietly patch it so villagers' houses are reset or will the people with these glitched villagers end up losing them?


well my guess they will lose them but this is my guess


----------



## cloudynebula (Apr 27, 2020)

you're probably right but..... I'm still hoping for a patch that doesn't remove them because Purrl is one of my dreamies...


----------

